# So this happened.........



## ibglowin (Jul 29, 2015)

Back in the "206" !


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 29, 2015)

You mean (gasp!), a clear day in Seattle????


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 29, 2015)

They are having one of the driest Summers on record. Really nice pool/beach weather the whole week. Here for a wedding and visiting family and friends. Well spend a couple of days wine tasting here in Seattle/Woodinville. Brought a case of my wine out on the plane and leaving it here for family/friends. Taking it back full of WA State goodness. Pics coming!


----------



## A2 (Jul 29, 2015)

That destroys my feelings on Seattle. It needs to rain. All the time.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 30, 2015)

Hanging out by the pool at my BIL place. This is what you drink when your in Seahawk territory! LOL


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 30, 2015)

Had a familia cookout yesterday evening. Fresh King Salmon cooked on the BGE! Damn that was awesome. Cooked half with S&P, Garlic, Lemon and the other half with some of the Roasted Pineapple & Habanero Sauce from Costco.  

Grilled corn on the cob, fresh green bean salad, Sourdough Bagette. and more than one bottle of Columbia Crest Chardonnay disappeared. LOL


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 30, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> Had a familia cookout yesterday evening. Fresh King Salmon cooked on the BGE! Damn that was awesome. Cooked half with S&P, Garlic, Lemon and the other half with some of the Roasted Pineapple & Habanero Sauce from Costco.
> 
> Grilled corn on the cob, fresh green bean salad, Sourdough Bagette. and more than one bottle of Columbia Crest Chardonnay disappeared. LOL


 

The Roasted Pineapple Habanero sauce is a great marinade. We've used it on salmon, pork and chicken...


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 30, 2015)

Down in the U of WA District today. Old school burger institution here in Seattle. Simple menu, just burgers, fries and drinks. Not bad, but not anywhere as good as a New Mexico "Blake's Lot-O-Burger" green chile cheese burger! SWMBO did some bead shopping and I hit some of the boutique wine shops in the area. Snagged a few really hard to find bottles of grape juice. Another gorgeous but HOT day. While sitting in traffic on one of the floating bridges we watched the Blue Angels practicing for their weekend shows here in town for SeaFair week. Just amazing. Watched them do complete loops all while flying only feet apart.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 31, 2015)

Damn you Q Clearance! Damn you all to Hell!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 1, 2015)

View out our hotel room at the Suquamish Clearwater Casino Resort. Here for a close family friend whose daughter is getting married.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 1, 2015)

Last nights pre wedding feast! Paella. One Vegan, one NOT so Vegan, LOL


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 1, 2015)

One plate full of the 'not so vegan', please!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 2, 2015)

Just another beautiful sunny day in Seattle.....


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 2, 2015)

C'mon Mike. Admit it. You're in San Diego.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 2, 2015)

Looks that way doesn't it! LOL At the wedding last night we had fun saying "I remember when it used to rain in Seattle"...... 

Here is some proof. Yesterday we were out driving around Bainbridge Island and came upon the final resting place of Chief "Sealth" aka Chief "Seattle". As you can see the grass is dead. They just broke a record of consecutive days above 90 yesterday. Now at 10 and could go as high as 13.

















Heading back to Seattle today and two days in at the Willows lodge in Woodinville. Next up, some serious Wine tasting!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 2, 2015)

Beautiful venue and a beautiful wedding last night at the Kiana Lodge!


----------



## Floandgary (Aug 2, 2015)

Looks like a grand time Mike. You DID visit PIKE PLACE didn't you?? You know of course that the entire landmass of NW Washington will be shrinking like a wool sweater!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 2, 2015)

Not this trip. Been there many times before though. Fun place for sure!


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 2, 2015)

Beautiful venue and a beautiful couple. I hate when I cry at weddings. Next few will be because I'll be paying for them.  At least I'll get a good deal on the wine.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 2, 2015)

Estimated cost for this shindig.............. $30K :<


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 2, 2015)

Anybody know what scary structure this is? Famous physics lesson in high school!


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh my, didn't realize it was still there. Holding on to the sides of my chair just looking at it!

Wasn't this the bridge that had a harmonic rotation set up because of exposed I-beams below capturing the wind? Not sure if I remember the reason for the problem.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 2, 2015)

Tacoma narrows?


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 2, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> Estimated cost for this shindig.............. $30K :<



Welll, that is right about average! The wedding-industrial complex has gotten out of hand.


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 2, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> Tacoma narrows?



That is right, the Tacoma Narrows (aka "Galloping Gertie"). Thankfully, rebuilt without the flaws! My wife (also a physicist) and I had a chuckle while driving across this a few years ago.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 2, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-zczJXSxnw[/ame]


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 3, 2015)

Jackson Browne last light at the Chateau St. Michelle Summer Concert Series!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 3, 2015)

Traveled back from Bainbridge Island yesterday and met up with more family for lunch over in Kent. Then on to Woodinville for two nights. Jackson Browne played last night at Chateau St Michelle which is within walking distance from our hotel. Staying two nights here at the Willows Lodge. They have two of the best restaurants in town on site. The Herb Farm, and The Barking Frog. Will hit the Barking Frog today as well as major wine tasting here in Woodinville. The Red Hook Brewery is also right next door as well. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 3, 2015)

Ancient artifacts from the "Seattle Wetaceous" period in time......


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 3, 2015)

Oh dear, the perfect storm happened today...... 

We headed out to Woodinville after a late brunch at the Barking Frog with our two favorite BIL and SIL who live just up the road in Sammamish, WA. He is a retired Microsoftie and was there when they had only 4 small buildings in Redmond. I had planned on going to my usual places to get free wine tastings as a wine list member. We started at Bookwalter, then hit Mark Ryan. Then I had called Avennia which I have been on the list for the last 3 years and they are only open by appointment. Just so happens that they had been called for a private tasting by Steven Tanzer so they had opened up a bottle of everything as well as bottles of 2012 and 2013 "Passing Time" (owned my Dan Marino) and which is being made by the same winemaker Chris Peterson. Well the main (money) guy at Avennia just also happens to be a retired Microsoftie so you can guess that we had one heck of a tasting. Man almost a dozen wines with 2-3 in a league of there own and we were getting basically glass pours for FREE........ 

Needless to say this put a dent in the afternoon and we were basically toast after that as it was impossible to spit or pour this into the bucket. We ended up leaving with almost 2 cases between us. Just flat out amazing and unbelievable juice. Went out and had some apps for dinner but we were too far gone for any more vino. 

Man that was one afternoon of amazing wine tasting we won't soon forget!


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 4, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> Man that was one afternoon of amazing wine tasting *we won't soon forget!*



That is, we won't forget the little bit of it that we are still able to remember! 

Sounds freaking fantastic. I am green with envy. (Although you will probably be jealous to know that I opened a 2-year old Mezza Luna, and the KT is just about gone. Sorry to rub your nose in it!  )


----------



## JohnT (Aug 4, 2015)

It all looks simply amazing Glowin! 

34K for a wedding? A bargain by NJ standards (I am afraid to say). 

Was that one of those concrete aging vessels? Do you know how much it holds?


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes, brand spanking new for this season! Looked to be about 500G or so. It was about 5ft tall I think. They make a killer Sauv Blanc that they are very excited to run about half through the Egg and half SS and compare differences then perhaps blend.



JohnT said:


> Was that one of those concrete aging vessels? Do you know how much it holds?


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 4, 2015)

Very happy to report that we had zero wines with KT yesterday! 



sour_grapes said:


> Although you will probably be jealous to know that I opened a 2-year old Mezza Luna, and the KT is just about gone.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 4, 2015)

Lol !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 5, 2015)

Made it home late yesterday….. check that this AM! What a trip. Brought back a case of wine plus a few more stuffed into the suitcases. Gotta love SWA. 2 bags checked for FREE per person still and the only airline still offering free bags. The case of wine weighed in at 43lbs alone safely under the 50lb limit. Speaking of SWA they bought a bunch of shiny new planes with all that money they been taking in the last year or so. Felt like I was sitting in a mini "Dreamliner" or something. Much more headroom and soothing blue lights so you have less of that cattle car feel! Was really a comfortable ride home!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 7, 2015)

The spoils of the trip. You can't make great wine unless you know what great wine taste like!


----------



## JohnT (Aug 10, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> The spoils of the trip. You can't make great wine unless you know what great wine taste like!


 

That's a pretty nice haul!! 

Have you ever heard of cellar pallet? One can become so accustomed to one's own wine that everything else begins to lose appeal. Having other wines from time to time is the way to avoid that.

So which one is your favorite??


----------



## rslayback (Aug 10, 2015)

All of these pictures, and none of Mt Rainier!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 10, 2015)

See my first post!



rslayback said:


> All of these pictures, and none of Mt Rainier!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 10, 2015)

Cellar pallet is another one of my "top" excuses for buying nice wines! 

Speaking of today is the day to place my Quilceda Creek order! 



JohnT said:


> That's a pretty nice haul!!
> 
> Have you ever heard of cellar pallet? One can become so accustomed to one's own wine that everything else begins to lose appeal. Having other wines from time to time is the way to avoid that.
> 
> So which one is your favorite??


----------



## shoebiedoo (Aug 10, 2015)

WOW, my son just got married there a few weeks ago! Nice place!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 10, 2015)

Very nice place. They had a sit down catered dinner as well and the food was really good for a catered event. Had prime rib as well as salmon.



shoebiedoo said:


> WOW, my son just got married there a few weeks ago! Nice place!


----------

